# 1920 Columbia Arch Bar



## tailhole (Oct 22, 2014)

Purchased from a CABEr a few months ago.  I broke a part in the bottom bracket when I first tried to put it together and found a replacement about 2 weeks ago and have been riding it ever since.  Very smooth and fun to ride.  I've put about 70 miles on it so far.  The crank arm has 20 stamped on it and the ring says Pope.  I assume it's 1920 or very near there, as this frame style was short lived.  
So far, I love it!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 22, 2014)

I have a unstamped Columbia head badge on the way, but if anyone has a 1920 Columbia badge with 01-A (this is the 1920 designation) stamped on it, I'm looking...


----------



## velo-vecchio (Oct 23, 2014)

*Trust the Truss!*

Thumbs up coming your way from me for having a truss. How do you like the setup with those braces on the bars?


----------



## Iverider (Oct 23, 2014)

Trust the truss! Even if it is a Columbia  Only thing I would change is simplifying the shape by ditching the parade struts or whatever they're called. Just personal preference, but keep up the good work!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 23, 2014)

This is exactly what I'd love to build into a daily commuter! Nice!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 23, 2014)

Here is the 1921 catalog page Model M6. Sweet bike!


----------



## tailhole (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks Rusty, that's a cool ad (and thanks for the headbadge, I got it yesterday).  Here's a pic I took yesterday on the ride home from work (about 7 miles, 3 are up a very long hill).
I like the parade bars (or wingbars or handlebar trusses), they keep those tillers from wanting to swing up or down over the bumps and jumps.


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Long bars*

have lots of leverage for the little gooseneck clamp - parade bars help rideability


My westfield arch in progress:





I WAS gonna run tillers but now a copy cat- so I need some cool bars! email xhtc@yahoo.com if you have some, thanks.


----------



## chitown (Oct 24, 2014)

bike said:


> My westfield arch in progress:




That Westfield sure looks like an Excesior to me. Any other shots of the frame/fork details and stay bridges? How did you determine Westfield?


----------



## bike (Oct 24, 2014)

*Cood be wabbit*



chitown said:


> That Westfield sure looks like an Excesior to me. Any other shots of the frame/fork details and stay bridges? How did you determine Westfield?




have had it a long time and that is what I rememeber- burried of course-hope to have it riding this winter-- stay tuned.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 24, 2014)

Nice one Paul. Will make a great long-distance rider/commuter.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 24, 2014)

Great bike!
...but trusses on tillers??? that is no way to treat a pair of good tiller bars... sell them to me.


----------



## Iverider (Oct 24, 2014)

What Bri said! Trade them to him for a set of Kelly bars!


----------

